# Best Solid State Amp



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 21, 2007)

so after starting a thread about the best tube amps, and realizing that most of the tube amps that interest me are going to require me to pimp out my wife in order for me to afford them, what are your favorite solid state amps, i'm talking heads or power amps for the most part, i'v always been a solid state guy(cuz i cant afford kick ass guitars, in addition to those crazy tube prices) and to be honost, it sounds like almost every tube head has a catch to it, example - 5150 has killer distortion but not so hot clean, XXX - has good clean, not so good distortion , ect..., so what is, in your opinion, the best solid state amp, and what is YOUR favorite s.s., like with the tube judging, i guess i'm mostly interested in versility and tone, cost is kinda not so important in this case, 
Personally, i'm dying to try a randall warhead!! anyone know about these? (not like i can find one anyway)


----------



## playstopause (Mar 21, 2007)

It's been discussed really recently 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=24605


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2007)

What he said.


----------

